# Any carrier?



## v36sedan (Sep 4, 2011)

Will only the verizon note 2 work on Verizon or can I use one from sprint, att etc..?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Tidbits (Aug 1, 2011)

v36sedan said:


> Will only the verizon note 2 work on Verizon or can I use one from sprint, att etc..?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


I want to say yes and no. Sprint is a no no matter what you do. You need the IMEI in their database which they will not input. T-Mobile and AT&T it should work, but you will not get LTE and I am not sure about 3G.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 2


----------

